# New DoorDash pause



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Saw the attached beauty of an offer then got paused by DoorDash. See the attached.
I’m not accepting crud. And lately after a bunch of lousy offers I get paused.

mind I’m not super picky. Give a 6.5 3 or 4 miles and I take it but lately nothing but sub $6.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

you showed the man and the man put you in the time-out chair. Fair exchange? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

That happens when you allow the offers to time out instead of rejecting them.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> That happens when you allow the offers to time out instead of rejecting them.


Not true. I thought so initially then I continually declined and selected offer too small to distance too far. After 7 or 8 declined I got the message


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> Saw the attached beauty of an offer then got paused by DoorDash. See the attached.
> I’m not accepting crud. And lately after a bunch of lousy offers I get paused.
> 
> mind I’m not super picky. Give a 6.5 3 or 4 miles and I take it but lately nothing but sub $6.


Huh. Uh-oh. I’ll be getting those.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Not true. I thought so initially then I continually declined and selected offer too small to distance too far. After 7 or 8 declined I got the message


I am at 1% acceptance with DD. Never been paused due to declines.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m at 6%. But just started receiving it this week


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

But we are able to accept or decline as many as we like because we are not employees. If they start penalizing us for this there should be another class action as we are not considered employees.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I’m at 6%. But just started receiving it this week


Well, Ill put it to the test soon enough.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I am at 1% acceptance with DD. Never been paused due to declines.


Every market is different when it comes to the supply of drivers vs the volume of orders.

I've been "timed out" many times, but not like that. That's rough.

When I get timed out DD "pauses" my Dash but I can go right back online. 

There's obviously an abundance of drivers in his market which emboldens DD to play hardball.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I can go back online too. It’s just annoying. Don’t send me so much crud that I gave to reject 

Our market had a lot of drivers yes but the real protis demand dries up in July august because lack of tourists, no snowbirds and many residents take long vacations because they want to escape the extreme heat and humidity. All that starts to change in October.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

They are copying Uber who can sometimes take people offline who reject several offers in a row. It’s a mind game to make you take crappy offers. DD is pathetic trying to become an imitation Uber.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This was part of a plan that was delayed by Covid. They want to break driver’s spirits until they are worn down to $18 an hour with no benefits. When the truth of the matter is that we all deserve $20+ an hour WITH benefits.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> $18 an hour with no benefits.


My market is so overloaded with drivers that grossing even $18 per hour consistently takes work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> DD is pathetic trying to become an imitation Uber.


Uber's done its share of copying Doordash.

Uber eliminated their driver rate card in 2018 and adopted DD's system of "ad-libbing" the driver payout for every order.

They also copied DD's hiding of the tips but went a step further and hid ALL of the tip until 2019, when they started showing up to $8 of the tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I can go back online too. It’s just annoying.


The new 5-minute timer is worse because if you fail to go back online within 5 minutes you lose your dash.

That's not a big deal if it's busy, but if it's not that could cost the driver money.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> But we are able to accept or decline as many as we like because we are not employees. If they start penalizing us for this there should be another class action as we are not considered employees.


One problem has always been the lack clear language from the govt of the requirements that must be met in order to be allowed to classify a worker as IC.

I believe that for a worker to be considered an IC, the worker must be the party that sets the terms and rates. Failing that, the worker is an employee of the other party.

It's a very simple litmus test that should be enacted but has virtually zero chance because of the unprecedented lobbying against it that would take place.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> we all deserve $20+ an hour WITH benefits.


that would be a real W2 position; not a gig.


----------

